# happy hardcore trance music



## drinkmugrootbeer (Jun 18, 2012)

I love it man going to the rave man tripping balls man. But I love smoking hash before I start to dance.

Here is what I found on youtube<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8sEqT2nGP0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8sEqT2nGP0?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

So what are you thoughts but happycore man.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Jun 18, 2012)

[video]&lt;object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"&gt;&lt;param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8sEqT2nGP0?version=3&amp;feature=player_detailpage"&gt;&lt;param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"&gt;&lt;param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"&gt;&lt;embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s8sEqT2nGP0?version=3&amp;feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"&gt;&lt;/object&gt;[/video] here is the video.So this is what found on youtube


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jun 18, 2012)

i can't do happy hardcore anymore way too fucking jaded ...
i liked trace as well....your link didn't work...
but this is the vid your talking about
[video=youtube_share;s8sEqT2nGP0]http://youtu.be/s8sEqT2nGP0[/video]


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Jun 18, 2012)

this is the shit i grew up with....
[video=youtube_share;2xQOULTqbwo]http://youtu.be/2xQOULTqbwo[/video]


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Jun 19, 2012)

yes it is the link a was talking about.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;SBoLRlCrKB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBoLRlCrKB0&amp;feature=player_detailpage#t=91 s[/video]


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBbC7kBA7Cs&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLD1F5FBE4668F5E63
Reminds me of chewing my face to a pulp


----------

